# Debate about God's existence



## cih1355 (May 11, 2007)

J.P. Moreland and Clancy Martin debated each other concerning the existence of God. Here is the link to the debate: [video=google;3780702651936909797]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3780702651936909797[/video] 

The picture quality is poor, but the sound is good.


----------



## Philbeck (May 14, 2007)

On Classical Apologetic standards it is a good debate, and is far supieror to Way of the Master debate that was on ABC. Both of which remind me why I am a presuppositionalist.


----------

